
My Next Adventure - edward
http://textslashplain.com/2015/12/23/my-next-adventure/
======
falsedan
Kind of wish these sorts of career moves PR releases were announced like
transfers/signings for professional athletes.

~~~
ericjang
"Google has signed Fiddler engineer Eric Lawrence to a lifetime deal in what
one source familiar with the negotiations said is a fairly ordinary hiring.

“We are excited to add Eric to our lineup,” Masko Askov said. “He is a
talented player who we feel can make significant contributions to our Chrome
team.”

A company spokesperson would not say how much Google paid."

(in all seriousness, congrats to Mr. Lawrence).

------
draw_down
Sounds like a blast, good luck. I concur with the "dumbest person in the room"
advice.

~~~
brianwawok
* I prefer second dumbest in case we need a fall guy

------
hyperrail
Interesting that Eric Lawrence didn't choose to go back to Microsoft. Though
given how much vitriol he directs on Twitter at MSFT and the IE/Edge group he
was part of, I imagine neither he nor they wanted him back...

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I'm not sure going back ever seems like the right move. You aren't necessarily
opening yourself up to more opportunity in most cases, returning to a former
employer, and as your comment indicates, you may find things have changed in
ways you don't like while you were gone.

~~~
ChuckMcM
I've not seen too many cases where people going back has succeeded. It is
certainly a different sort of relationship post partum.

------
dblock
Philip Su mentioned in the article runs the London Facebook office. I am just
glad Eric is not joining that one :)

